# 55 Gallon Goldfish Community



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I got all of my goldfish moved to my other 55G in the dining room and let's just say extra color in that room is now an understatement. As you can see 3 out of 4 of my Black Moors have now turned to gold, but I think it looks good. The biggest Black Moor is now bigger than a baseball. Enjoy!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Holy Smokes! Those guys are HUGE!!!!!!
lol they seemed like they recognized you when you stood near the glass


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Holy Smokes! Those guys are HUGE!!!!!!
> lol they seemed like they recognized you when you stood near the glass


I've had them all for over a year and a half except for the smaller Red Cap who I have had for several months. Yeah, they know who feeds them. lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow they look healthy. That loach looks pretty fat


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Wow they look healthy. That loach looks pretty fat


Thanks. That's a female loach, but the two males I had died fighting over her. i have been trying to find more for a few months, but I have had no luck.


----------



## Alexis (Aug 9, 2009)

It's nice. I like the one with the orange and white one.....LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

nice tank! is that a red cap oranda?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Zakk said:


> nice tank! is that a red cap oranda?


Thanks. Yep, two of them.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Nice tank.
lol, that Loach is huge.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoyo12 said:


> Nice tank.
> lol, that Loach is huge.


Thanks. I just wish I could find her some friends.


----------

